# ToeTag invitation



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Check out this toe tag from the H.P. Lovecraft Historical Society








link

I've heard of these being used as a party invitation. You fill out the persons name (and vital statistics) on the tag. Then, when they arrive, you can stamp it "DOA".

You can even tear off the "Morticians Receipt" to enter it in a drawing for a door prize!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice find.. Much better than most of the offer stuff out there. Thanks for sharing


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

That is awesome, I like that idea


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hahahahahahaha love it!


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Way cool! Damn, I'm running low on cardstock


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Cool idea! At the Transworld show, Gore Galore used toetags as business cards then they attached prop toes to the end with string. They sell the toes here:http://www.gore-galore.com/misc.php


----------

